# Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 770Z5E ... fast perfekt



## Kusarr (13. September 2013)

hallo,

ich suche inzwischen ewig nach nem gescheiten Notebook für Studium und Gaming ... fast gefunden:

Das Samsung Serie 7 Chronos 770Z5E

- lange Akkulaufzeit (fast 16h)
- super Grafikleistung 
- Design is auch ok 
- anscheinend sehr gute Verarbeitung 

naja man kann den test ja lesen (übrigens wie ich finde macht Notebookcheck echt klasse Tests )

Ein Problem hab ich aber mit dem Notebook ... eine lausige HDD mit nur 5400rpm!!! 
Scheinbar soll man die selbst auch kaum auswechseln können .__. 

Weiß einer von euch wie ich das jetzt handhaben soll .... 5400rpm sin halt echt lahm, in meim Desktop hab ich au nur 7200rpm und weiter will ich echt nich noch runter.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die HDD auszutauschen oder gibts nen Notebook das eig gleich ist nur eben z.B. mit SSD?? fertigt Samsung auch auf Wunsch?


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. September 2013)

ich selber besitze auch das chronos 7  allerdings in einer anderen version
man muss echt sagen: es ist ein verdammt gutes notebook und meines erachtens auch seinen extrem hohen preis -im vergleich zur grafik leistung- wert.
bei meinem gibt es die möglichkeit, die HDD zu tauschen. jedoch geht dabei, zumindets offiziell, die garantie verloren!
nun gibt es jedoch von dem chronos 7 auch recht viele unterschiedliche versionen. dein 770Z5E...mein Z7C...
und diese unterteilen sich auch noch weiter in die S01 bis S0* version, die sich nochmals in unterschiedlicher ausstattung unterscheiden. wenn für dich bisher nicht das richtige dabei ist, kannst du auch noch ne weile warten und hoffen, dass eine version mit einer besseren platte auf den markt kommt.
denn du hast damit schon iwi rehct. die platte ist verdammt lahm!

edit: schau mal!
Samsung serie 770z5 notebook berlin hamburg kln
dort kannst du es selbst konfigurieren. ob das jedoch seriös ist, kann ich nicht sagen. immerhin verkauf samsung offiziell nur die 'grund-versionen'


----------



## Kusarr (13. September 2013)

okay vielen Dank 

Das mit der Seite lass ich lieber, bei über 1000€ mach ich lieber alles seriös, ned dass ich dann später Probleme bekomm ^^"

Kann man bei Samsung au anrufen udn fragen, ob die stattdessen ned einfach ne SSD einbauen? ich mein, das is Samsung! O.o .. wenn ich SSD höre denk ich immer erst an Samsung ^^"
Die wollen doch ihre tollen SSD'S bestimmt loswerden =P

EDIT:
Hab mal ne E-mail an Samsung geschickt ... vllt etwas grob aber gott, mich regts halt auf xD

_"hallo,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für Studium und Gaming.

Endlich bin ich auf euer "Samsung Notebook Serie 7 Chronos 770Z5E" gestoßen.
Es wäre fast perfekt aber ein Kritikpunkt ist leider extrem schwerwiegend und hält mich vom Kauf ab!:

eine HDD mit 5400upm! ... Tut mir Leid aber wer ist für diesen Hardwareschrott aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt verantwortlich? Wir sind im Jahre 2013! ne HDD mit 5400upm war vor zehn Jahren vielleicht standard, heutzutage kann man sowas nicht mehr verkaufen!

Ich würde mich ja nicht so aufregen, wenn man wenigstens selbst die Festplatte gegen ne SSD tauschen könnte, aber laut Testberichten geht das nicht einmal!

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob ihr statt der HDD nicht ne SSD einbauen könntet (entweder HDD+SSD oder eine große SSD), dann wäre das Notebook eines der besten, die es derzeit auf den Markt gibt.
Das habt ihr euch aber wirklich mit der derzeitigen HDD gründlich verdorben ...

Hoffe, dass diese E-Mail was bewirkt und vllt noch ne S03, S04 erscheint mit SSD's onboard ...

mfg Sven *************"_


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. September 2013)

die haben auf ihrwer seite nen chat, wo du auch nachfragen kannst. würde mir aber wenig hoffnung machen.

das einzige, was sie mir damals angeboten hatten war, dass ich es zu nem service partner zusammen mit der neuen platte schicke, und die alles umrüsten. kostet jedoch zusätzlich geld und vor allem zeit!
bei YT solltes jedoch videos geben, wo ein umbau erklärt wird.

an deiner stelle würde ich jedoch mir ne SSD rein packen...natürlich von samsung  ne 7200er benötigt mehr strom, ist lauter, produziert mehrt wärme...


----------



## Kusarr (13. September 2013)

jup, wenn dann schon SSD ^^

na vllt hilft die e-mail ja was  

selbst umbau is halt garantieverlust, dann schon servicepartner.

Es ist echt zum verrückt werden. Das Notebook is ja mal mega perfekt, allein die Akkulaufzeit und das trotz ner gaming-grafik 
Und dann so ne drecks HDD ... najaaaa


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. September 2013)

jetzt muss ich dich aber mal aufklären 
klar ist die akku laufzeit vergleichsweise wahnsinn! dennoch geht sie rapide in den keller, sobald sich die detizierte grafik zuschaltet.
selbes gilt für leistungshungriege anwendungen, sowie display auf maximaler helligkeit.
es ist geil, keine frage! aber dennoch kein über-notebook  nur damit dir das klar ist


----------



## Kusarr (13. September 2013)

dann zeig mir mal ein über-notebook, damit ich mal vergleichen kann 

nehm ein MSI GT60 (oder was au immer) ... das hat selbst im IDLE, kein wlan an und helligkeit auf minimum nur 4h! Laufzeit ...

Das Samsung hat 15h im Idle!! ... sry aber das is wahnsinn ... klar, wenn man zockt gehts runter, aber ich bin ja unterwegs und surf meist dann im inet, außer die vorlesung is lw und zock ne runde.
Somit ist die laufzeit im IDLE das wichtigste und da is das Samsung einfach bombe. 

Aus Test:
IDLE: 15h 45
Surfen: 10h 42
Last: 1h 53

Zeig mir ein Notebook mit der Ausstattung und so ner Laufzeit beim surfen  ... habe lange gesucht udn das ist das erste
Klar, nur 2h beim zocken (wohl eher weng mehr, weil man zockt ja nich mit 100% auslastung) aber das is bei allen notebooks so und dafür hat man dann hoffentlich ne steckdose in der nähe.

Möchte nun mal nicht allein wegen surfen schon das netzteil anschließen müssen ...

*EDIT*

Habe nach längerer Recherche rausgefunden, dass man wohl doch ne SSD nachrüsten könne, jedoch eben in nem Samsung Store, oder Service-Center ... wie finde ich heraus, wo sowas is?


----------



## sir qlimax (14. September 2013)

Würde die SSD selber nachrüsten/ lassen.

Samsung verbaut auch gerne mal ssds von sandisk anstatt der eigenen xD


----------



## Kusarr (14. September 2013)

naja dachte ich kauf mir die ssd/sshd und geb die dann mim notebook in dem Store ab und die bauen mir des kurz zam .. so meine vorstellung ^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. September 2013)

Mir hatten sie angeboten, es kostenlos nach Frankfurt zu schicken... Gleich mit ner anderen  platte im Gepäck. Die machen also nichts weite , als aufschrauben und wechseln. Genau das, was du also auch prinzipiell selber könntest  nur halt mit Garantie Verlust. 

Das mit dem über Notebook war auch mehr dahin gehend gemeint, dass du nichts unrealistische erwarten solls . 

Btw... Hatte mich auch für das Chronos entschieden, weil ich es fürs Studium nehmen wollte


----------



## Kusarr (14. September 2013)

@Nutskul: Wie meinst das? Als du das Notebook bestellt hast, ham se dir gleich eine SSD auf Wunsch eingebaut und dir dann geschickt? Oder wie haste das gemeint?

Kann es sein, dass das neue Modell ATIV Book 8 870Z5E X04 das aller gleiche ist, nur anderes Material (Bare Metal)?? Und dafür fast 200€ billiger? hä? Was is der Unterschied, raffs ned O.o


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. September 2013)

haha, sry. falsch ausgedrückt^^
ne, ich hab noch die normale 5200er HDD drin, da sie mir prinzipiell reicht. jedoch hatte ich mich auch mal erkundigt, und dort wurde mir halt gesagt, dass ich dann die ssd zusammen mit dem schleppi zum service-partner schicken soll


----------



## Kusarr (14. September 2013)

achso, okay vielen dank =P

Kannst du mir dann sagen, ob man die HDD deutlich hört? Im Test wird gesagt, dass im IDLE des Notebook eig lautlos WÄRE, wenn da nicht die HDD wäre^^

EDIT:
Antwort vom Support:



> Antwort des Beraters
> Guten Tag Herr Wollmershäuse,
> 
> Sie interessieren sich für die Notebooksserie NP770Z5E gern sind wir Ihnen behifllich.
> ...



Bin positiv überrascht vom Support bei Samsung 


Gleich noch ne neue Frage hinterher, weil die wohl keiner weiß:



> hallo,
> 
> erstmal Danke für den vorherigen klasse Support, echt spitze. Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage vor meinem Kauf eines Samsung Notebooks:
> 
> ...


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. September 2013)

die HDD hört man nicht wirklich! klär, wenn es absolut still um einen ist, hört man etwas rauschen. nur das könnte genauso gut auch ein kleiner lüfter sein...und stört zumindest mich in keinster weise.

nur unter last legt er ordentlich los. beim ersten mal schreckt man auf und sucht den staubsauger 

der support von samsung ist in ordnung. nur sobald es probleme gibt, will keiner der schuldige sein.


----------



## Kusarr (14. September 2013)

ist er wirklich so laut unter Last? Laut dem test is er selbst da noch im Rahmen, zumindest leiser wie Vorgänger.
Es ist auch von einem Fiepen die rede, kannst du das bezeugen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. September 2013)

puh, lässt sich recht schwer beurteilen, weil mir vergleiche fehlen.
es ist nicht unangenehm, sondern wie ein leises fiepen bis brummen. laut ist da natürlich auch relativ. n normaler desktop rehcner ist deutlich lauter, nur sitze ich nicht so nah an dem dran. und sobald ton an ist, ignoriert man es eh großzügig


----------



## Kusarr (14. September 2013)

okay ... jo denke das wird schon passen.
Also eig weiß ich jetz, was ich will .. fast.

weißer immer noch ned ob ich 870Z5E oder 770Z5E nehmen soll >.> ... von der Farbe her is der 870er ja schon weng schicker


----------



## Kusarr (22. September 2013)

Habe mir jetzt das *"Samsung ATIV Book 8 870Z5E X04"* und eine *"Samsung SSD 840 Evo Basic Series 250GB"* bei Amazon bestellt.

Die SSD kann man ja nur in Obernburg bei "LetMeRepair GmbH" einbauen lassen oder? Is ja der einzige Store von Samsung in D.
Weil will ja Garantie behalten drum kommt selber einbauen nicht in Frage.

Kann man da dann einfach hinfahren, denen des zeug geben und die bauen die kurz ein? is ja eig ne Sach von vllt 15min ... will ned unbedingt des dene zuschicken =/


----------

